# Cap end remove tool.



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

My tilt/trim is leaking and need to have the caps removed so I can replace the seals. I tried the tool from a local store , but the caps are on there pretty tight (2002 model). Does anyone have possibly solution like a better tool I could borrow, or I could pay someone to stop by with there tool to loosen the end caps. 
Whyme


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe a chuck wrench for a grinder could work, if you are lucky?


----------



## Hooked_Up (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a tool I bought from when I did mine a few months ago (2007 Yamaha F225TXR). If you want to ride to Crestview, you can borrow it....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Got tool # AMT0006 32mmx4mm from this place. https://marinetechtools.com/
Go on site and see if it is the one that will fit your motor.
Also located in Crestview.

You do have the fluid and seals on hand?

Another method is to buy new caps and take off old ones with punch and BFH.


----------



## Hooked_Up (Jul 14, 2015)

*This is the tool I have....*

Fits Yamaha V6 F200 F225 F250 F300 4.2L 3.3L 

Yamaha 3 Cylinder 2 Stroke 60-90 HP Tilt Cap 

Also works on Sea Star Steering Cylinders 

This is a precision made part for a tight fit when biting into a End Cap / Gland this prevents slipping

If too much force is applied the pins may break or damage to the cap can occur. 

We offer replacement pins if you break them on accident. 

If you need more leverage we incorporated a 1/2 Socket for a breaker bar.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Five Star Marine Yamaha V6 Trim Cap Removal Tool 200 225 250 300 F200 F225 HPDI OX66 Four Stroke Large 1 1/2" *


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Tried that with no luck.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Tried that with no luck.
> Whyme





MaxP said:


> Maybe a chuck wrench for a grinder could work, if you are lucky?


Tried that with no luck.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked_Up said:


> I have a tool I bought from when I did mine a few months ago (2007 Yamaha F225TXR). If you want to ride to Crestview, you can borrow it....


I might take you up on your offer. If so I'll pm you .
Thank you.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hooked_Up said:


> Fits Yamaha V6 F200 F225 F250 F300 4.2L 3.3L
> 
> Yamaha 3 Cylinder 2 Stroke 60-90 HP Tilt Cap
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday at $45.00 and have it saved in the files.
Thanks for the input.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

kanaka said:


> Got tool # AMT0006 32mmx4mm from this place. https://marinetechtools.com/
> Go on site and see if it is the one that will fit your motor.
> Also located in Crestview.
> 
> ...


As of now , I don't have the seals on hand. Trying to get lucky with the removal tool first.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kanaka....I just went to the website that you provided me. Great site I will say and looks like very well made tools for sure. I thought about getting new caps as well. I thinks the caps are a pretty penny as well.
Whyme


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a tool you can use. Just used it to change my trim 3 months ago. I live towards perdido key - shoot me PM if you would like to try it.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So it'll fit your motor? You're welcome to borrow it, it came with extra pins in case one breaks.
If you're doing this by yourself, one way to make sure the tool stays flat on the cap is to cut a length of PVC pipe, lower the motor till the pipe is sitting on the tool but loose enough to turn tool.
Did my 08 90 Yammi 2 smoke trim cylinders. Used the above method, was surprised what it took to crack them loose (used deadblow hammer on the 1/2" breaker bar).


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

just add some heat


----------

